# Swanston livery



## _Chloe_ (6 May 2013)

Went up to swanston yard today to figure out where it was, and I thought it was lovely. Can anyone share their experiences at swanston and your opinion of the yard? Looking to find a share there as its quite close to my house and seems really good.   Thanks


----------



## Jnhuk (6 May 2013)

Don't have any personal experience but thought they had a long waiting list which must be a good sign? Sorry just re-read so ignore as presume your sharer's horse is already there


----------



## asbo (8 May 2013)

Nice yard, think they are still waiting the all clear from one horse, although they may have it already.


----------



## _Chloe_ (8 May 2013)

Thanks for the answers guys!


----------



## bgb (8 May 2013)

I think they got the all-clear late last week  It is still definitely travelling and some places just cannot shake it off. Good luck in your search!


----------



## _Chloe_ (8 May 2013)

Thank you !


----------



## bgb (10 May 2013)

I don't know if this would be too far for you but there is a mare being advertised for sharing 2/3 days a week on Horsey Stuff For Sale Scotland (fb). She is in Loanhead - I have no ties to this horse or owner, just saw it and thought of you.


----------



## _Chloe_ (10 May 2013)

Might be a bit too far, thanks a lot anyway!


----------



## _Chloe_ (14 May 2013)

Anyone else?


----------

